# Why do they start to implant and then stop, what's going wrong?



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I'm wondering if anyone else has had the same problem as me, the last two times I've had treatment, one fresh ICSI and one FET, I have got a very very slight positive, although when I have my blood test the hcg level is extremely low, the first time 11 and the second 13, does anyone know of any reason's why this could be happening, this last go I had IVIG to treat my high level of NKC's which I really thought would work but it still didn't.

Its just I'm now considering surrogacy as maybe my embryos will stick better to someone else.  We're really limited on what we have left as DH has no sperm so we can't carry on once we've used what we have in the freezer so I need to now do something that will give me the best chance.  

Any advice would really be appreciated.

Paula
xx


----------

